# Replacement Tail light lens



## 88816 (May 9, 2005)

Hi
Anyone know where I can get a replacement rear tail light lens for a 2002 Swift Sundance. My dealer tells me that it is not in the Swift list of parts so it may be a Fiat part.


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Not having seen it my self, but manufacturers try to use as many parts from the original chassis/vehicle as possible. Not only to limit costs, but to retain the oem features making parts easier to source. AL-KO who make chassis for motor homes are an excellent example as they construct a complete new rear chassis of their own design, they do however use all the suspension goodies off the original vehicle so that you can go to the manufacturers dealers and obtain the spares easily.

When you get your spares, do report back so we have information for other owners.
.
.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Dealer not being helpfull for such a new van - dont believe they cant get from Swift, however have you tried a Fiat dealer? Most of the specialist van dealers carry or will get rear lights/lenses


----------



## 88816 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks 
will try a Fiat dealer on Monday and let you know the outcome.


----------



## 88816 (May 9, 2005)

EURIKA!!!
Nice friendly Fiat dealer can fix me up with a tail light lens
So Swift obviously retain the original lighting.
 

Gary


----------

